# Need Help



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what tarantula could live in the Exo Terra Habitat (12" x 12" x 12") for life

i want one that makes lots of web,is diurnal and moves around


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Brazilian White knee tarantula looks very nice , and had the tank at the pet store covered in webs.
Was very active too.

My Rosea , she moves around quite a bit , she was hanging upside down from the top of her 14 gallon tank, and has webs everywhere, also active. Destroys Crickets like it's nobodys' Business!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

what about a pink toe ?


----------

